# How To Keep Rear Window Clear



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wondering how others deal with this problem. When plowing in blizzard conditions, the rear window can tend to start fogging up on the inside. In my conventional cab truck I can just wipe it with my hand so I can see to back up. With the quad cab, the back window's too far away to reach, and it didn't come with a rear window defroster. I tried putting a rag on a stick with not very good success, then I found a small 12 volt oscillating fan and mounted it above the middle of the window. It swings back and forth and does a pretty fair job. I posted this here in the Dodge forum, but it seems like anybody with an extended or crew cab might have this problem, too. I thought I might be able to buy an aftermarket defroster grid to mount on the window but couldn't find one. Plowing in a parking lot with customers' cars around, you need as much visibility as possible. I like the extra room in the cab, but it's hard to beat a conventional cab for plowing.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i keep my 2 rear windows cracked a bit and usually keeps most of the cab from fogging up.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

same problem with my chevy ext. cab... i have a long handle snow brush (it also extends) and it has a rubber edge on the opposite side... i reach back and squeegee it off, but man its a pain to do over and over! if anyones got a good solution throw it up here please!!!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Just turn on your rear defogger. It heats the mirrors too.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

my truck just happens to be fancy enough to NOT have a rear anything, no defrost or defog


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I crack my windows to help with fogging in the rear. But i still get snow sticking when i'm backing up and the wind is coming from the right way. Is there a aftermarket defroster kit thats worth anything and would look as if it were stock?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I too have the same problem. My truck is fancy enough to have mirror defrosters but not rear defroster. Any sprays out there?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

You have to keep your windows cracked. Put vent visors on your side windows. You can crack them and still stay dry...


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

This may sound like a dumb question, but, has anyone ever tried Rain-X on the inside? I've never used the stuff but my son swears by it.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm actually curious because next season I'm putting a blade on my '01 Ram QC for plowing and had thought the back window frosting up would be an issue.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

One more thought, JC Whitney used to sell the stick on defroster set ups a long time ago. If they stopped selling them, they probably didn't work.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Chiputz;1223976 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question, but, has anyone ever tried Rain-X on the inside? I've never used the stuff but my son swears by it.


Use the "Fog-X" instead of the Rain-X for the inside. Yes, it does a fair job.

Myself, I've always plowed with the heater all the way up and the driver's window cracked an inch or so. I end up sweating like a pig, but all the glass stays clean.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Put some (Ivory Liquid) dish washing soap on a clean rag and spread it on. Keep wiping untill it disappears. DO NOT WASH IT OFF! Will keep the window clear. It's an old snowmobile faceshield trick. Also works on eyeglasses.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Fleet Farm or Walmart has little fans that are like $20. Two settings and it even oscillates it you want... I only run it on "slow" and obvioulsy not oscillating. Plugs right into the power outlet. I run the fan, cell charger and the strobe with no problems. I just pinch the mount between the seat back and head rest.

Works awesome. When the windows fog up I turn the fan on for about a minute and they are all clear. During big storms I just leave it on.

This is in my 99 Chev Classic but I would assume it works the same in a dodge.


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, misery loves company, they say. It's interesting to hear others' ways of dealing with the out-of-reach rear window problem. I also have VentShades on all four door windows, and I leave all the windows down about an inch or so, as much as I can get away with. I keep the heater control on total defrost and back off on the heat once the truck's warmed up, to try to keep things from getting steamy. The oscillating fan that I found at a discount auto parts store has been working pretty well. The way I mounted it was to slip a piece of wood into the coat hooks over the back window (horizontally between them) and then I screwed the fan mount into that. The wire is long enough to plug into the lighter socket in the dash. I have it set to oscillate back and forth on high speed if the weather's really bad.

I just tried putting some of that Rain-X anti-fogger on the inside of the window today. Big storm coming tomorrow, it'll be a good test.

Thanks for the tip about the Ivory Liquid dish soap. I'd like to try that. I wonder if it has to be Ivory, or if any dish soap would do it. I wear glasses, and it's a pain when they fog up.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Brookside;1224608 said:


> Well, misery loves company, they say. It's interesting to hear others' ways of dealing with the out-of-reach rear window problem. I also have VentShades on all four door windows, and I leave all the windows down about an inch or so, as much as I can get away with. I keep the heater control on total defrost and back off on the heat once the truck's warmed up, to try to keep things from getting steamy. The oscillating fan that I found at a discount auto parts store has been working pretty well. The way I mounted it was to slip a piece of wood into the coat hooks over the back window (horizontally between them) and then I screwed the fan mount into that. The wire is long enough to plug into the lighter socket in the dash. I have it set to oscillate back and forth on high speed if the weather's really bad.
> 
> I just tried putting some of that Rain-X anti-fogger on the inside of the window today. Big storm coming tomorrow, it'll be a good test.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the Ivory Liquid dish soap. I'd like to try that. I wonder if it has to be Ivory, or if any dish soap would do it. I wear glasses, and it's a pain when they fog up.


I didnt even read your whole first post and didnt see you have a fan already . Works perfect for me.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Take a soft cloth and put an egg size dab of shaving cream on and work it in. Do not rinse. Just keep rubbing 'til it all disappears. It works.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

vinnys;1224059 said:


> Put some (Ivory Liquid) dish washing soap on a clean rag and spread it on. Keep wiping untill it disappears. DO NOT WASH IT OFF! Will keep the window clear. It's an old snowmobile faceshield trick. Also works on eyeglasses.


Going out to the truck now will see if this works tonight


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just spit on it.That what divers use on goggles


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

The secret is to vent the moist air generated by your breath and snow melting in the cab. When this "warm moist" air hits the cold window you get the fogging. I keep the driver's window cracked about an inch and also the pass window if necessary. This draws the air out and keep it circulating in the cab.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

12v heater with a fan in it a buddy of mine uses one in his otr truck puts heat where you need it :waving:


----------

